# **** Dont Jump the Gun ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've had folks bring'in me hides this year to buy and have had to turn most of them down.

I know guys and gals like to get their steel out as soom as the weather has run cold, but---> the fur market is not gonna be very nice to some trappers this season on early fur--- so --- don't jump the gun--- and give it an extra month or so before lay'in your steel.

Water critters are gonna float some to see if the hold overs can buck up the market a bit before a dump so don't hold your breath to pay for fuel.

Western/Northern heavies on cats and coyotes should be fairly strong and later winter hides is where the money will be.

The fellas that trap old growth timber should be happy with heavy Sable--- I'll bet they will hang around last years prices.

So--- don't be waste'in time bring'in in early fur--- nuf said.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Cat, I agree.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good advice CAT*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You betcha... I learned that lesson once.

It's hard to sit here during the open trapping season knowing that I have another five weeks or more to wait. Now if I didn't have back problems I could trap the higher elevations, but that would take an entire day to run, and I don't have enough traps to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

In years past we have found the better $$$$ on our coyote hides is As soon as they turn.

Like now to Christmas. There in MUCH better shape, not may burrs and there long guard hairs are not broke/froze off. We sell them green but we freeze them rolled up, we have sold many from last season around Halloween and normally get near top $$$ for green hides.

Thanks we will check before we sell them and maybe just keep them in the freezer.

PS:

Last year we sold 50 pelts and averaged $55 for frozen green , Montana pail prime pelts.


----------

